# Anyone going to Vermont show on 28th



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I am going sent my registration in. Be the last show this year for me. We didn't win in Mass but we had a great time.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wish I could go!  have fun! Make sire to let me know how it goes!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm gonna come visit you that morning Barbra  gonna be delivering a goat there.. Have plans for the rest of the day.. But I'll say I before we run off


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I will try again. I cannot believe it, Willow won Grand Champion in her class. I am still bubbling over with joy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Barbra I'm soo happy for you!!!  I wish I could have been there!!  congrats!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

You should be proud to she came from your farm. :fireworks:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm proud of her  she's a pretty girl!! She's the one I wanted to retain for myself  hehe!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is so great! Congratulations!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

That is wonderful! From the pictures, she seems to be a very deserving doe. Congratulations!


----------

